# 2009 VW Routan with 176k, buy it?



## fomenter (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi,

I'm about to purchase a 2009 VW Routan SE (with sunroof,rear ac,dual ac,roof rack,remote start) with 175k. 2 owners no accident. The body is good condition, no major damage. Interior is OK. I talked to the owner and he said engine,transmission a/c all good. 

I'm sure there are other things that I need to replace (2 tires are bad). What should i be looking at (I will check out tomorrow)? The price is $2750...you think it is worth buy if major components are OK?

I know it is a very risky purchase with these many miles on the car, but i think it is priced right, just need to hear what you say

Thanks


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

That's up there in mileage, what's your intentions with it? It's this just a stop gap vehicle or a weekend beater, or a daily driver?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## fomenter (Apr 29, 2011)

I just purchased the vehicle for $2600, it has got problems (struts,brakes and one power door is not working (door's motor sounds like working). It will be driven occasionally (not a daily driver)

A/C works, Transmission works, engine sounds really good. I just could not think i could find another vehicle at that price under 150k (and that is gonna be much older than 2009)


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Sounds like a good deal to me, I would think it would be worth 2x that price.


----------

